# Service Entrance



## silva.ac (Jan 29, 2009)

Are wire nuts allowed in residential panels? I cannot locate an Article in the 2005 code book.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can't find it becuase it's not there. They are allowed.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

silva.ac said:


> Are wire nuts allowed in residential panels? I cannot locate an Article in the 2005 code book.



I would read art. 312.8 and make sure you read the entire first sentence


----------



## silva.ac (Jan 29, 2009)

electricista said:


> I would read art. 312.8 and make sure you read the entire first sentence


So, after reading the article, as long as the percent fill does not exceed 75% of the cross sectional area of the enclosure, it is permitted to use wire nuts inside residential panels.:yes:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

silva.ac said:


> ... it is permitted to use wire nuts inside residential panels.:yes:



Just to clarify...it is not limited to "residential" panels.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

silva.ac said:


> So, after reading the article, as long as the percent fill does not exceed 75% of the cross sectional area of the enclosure, it is permitted to use wire nuts inside residential panels.:yes:


You are correct... and I might add that it's almost impossible to fill the gutter space to 75%. That's hundreds and hundreds of conductors. 75% gutter fill is defined as the amount of wire you can bash in there with the butt of your hammer and still get the cover on.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> 75% gutter fill is defined as the amount of wire you can bash in there with the butt of your hammer and still get the cover on.


Can you spell it out in layman's terms?
:laughing:


----------

